# Ford 4000 throttle linkage loose



## Ford4000_Mike (May 26, 2019)

I have a weird situation and I am hoping someone can help me out please. The throttle linkage that connects to my steering gearbox is loose. Originally I thought it was bolted on. After taking the steering gearbox plate off, i noticed that they are machine pressed rivets and it became loose over time. There are 2 small holes where gear oil is leaking out. Would there be any solutions available to repair the leak without drilling out the rivets and replacing them with bolts?

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Is it possible to attach a photo of what you are seeing?


----------



## Ford4000_Mike (May 26, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Is it possible to attach a photo of what you are seeing?


I will do it when I get home in an hour. Any advice would be much appreciated.

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Ford4000_Mike (May 26, 2019)

Here is the picture for you. On the other side of the plate are metal post like rivets.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I had to go out and look at the 4000 I have here.
I would take the plate off and weld the bracket on to that cover. A couple of good tacks would do it.
Then weld over the rivets from the back side to seal them from leaking.
Any competent welder could do the job easily and cheaply.
Puckys, glues and epoxies are for amateurs.


----------



## Ford4000_Mike (May 26, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> I had to go out and look at the 4000 I have here.
> I would take the plate off and weld the bracket on to that cover. A couple of good tacks would do it.
> Then weld over the rivets from the back side to seal them from leaking.
> Any competent welder could do the job easily and cheaply.
> Puckys, glues and epoxies are for amateurs.


Awesome idea and I do have a welding machine here. Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Ford4000_Mike (May 26, 2019)

I got it fixed and no longer leaking. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay, see you got it fixed. Never had one leak, but if I did I would use a crown punch and peen the rivet tight.


----------



## Ford4000_Mike (May 26, 2019)

The problem I had was that the throttle bolt was seized up tight against the friction spring. I actually used marine epoxy and worked like a charm. My next project is a small hydraulic leak at the pipe between the hydraulic pump and flow plate. I can't figure out where the clip ring is at to move the pipe and replace the o-ring.

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

There is a circlip on the tube between the pump and flow control valve. At the top - just under the valve.
You have to remove the circlip then slide the tube upwards if you ever remove the pump.
There is always paint on the tube that interferes with moving it upwards that you have to scrape/clean off.
If it is leaking on the pump side you can replace the o ring by sliding the tube up. If it is leaking on the valve side I'm pretty sure you will need to remove the pump to pull the tube down far enough to replace the oring.
You can Not remove the flow control valve without removing the lift cover.


----------



## Ford4000_Mike (May 26, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> There is a circlip on the tube between the pump and flow control valve. At the top - just under the valve.
> You have to remove the circlip then slide the tube upwards if you ever remove the pump.
> There is always paint on the tube that interferes with moving it upwards that you have to scrape/clean off.
> If it is leaking on the pump side you can replace the o ring by sliding the tube up. If it is leaking on the valve side I'm pretty sure you will need to remove the pump to pull the tube down far enough to replace the oring.
> You can Not remove the flow control valve without removing the lift cover.


Thanks for the info. I will take a closer look at the circlip. Is there an easy way to remove the bugger without a special tool? I was reading about using a small screwdriver can usually help.

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't remember what I used but don't recall it being hard once I got the paint out of that area.


----------



## Ford4000_Mike (May 26, 2019)

And sorry for the 4600 picture. I was trying to find a pucture for a 4000 but there isn't much out there. Even youtube videos on 4000s are minimal. 

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

